# Glaseffekt



## <(--_--)> (22. November 2001)

ich wüsste gerne mal wie man eine 3Dschrift glasig darstellen würde....also durchsichtig mit spiegeleffekt, eben wie geformtes glas.


----------



## Milbackal (23. November 2001)

*Hm...*

Mach einen hellblauen Text und dann nimm den Glas Filter von EyeCandy.
So gehts am einfachsten.

http://www.soex.f2s.com/glas2.jpg


----------



## axe van ecks (23. November 2001)

Das EyeCandy Filterpaket kannst bei designerinaction.de downloaden oder direkt hier


----------



## Hera (27. Januar 2002)

*Glastext*

Moin,

Glastext geht einfach recht einfach. Ich habe zwei Tutorials dazu geschrieben. Das eine findest Du bei drweb.de und das andere auf pixelfresh.de

http://www.drweb.de/paintshop/paintshop_23.shtml
http://www.pixelfresh.de/e_t_glas.htm

Das eine ist richtig durchsichtig glasig und das andere eher Milchglas - also für jeden Geschmack etwas.

Hera


----------



## Allegro (3. Juli 2004)

Mit der Option "Opazität" im Material Editor stellst du 
die Materialdichte ein. ein Wert von 100 macht einen Gegenstand Lichtundurchlässig. EIn Wert von 0 Macht einen Gegenstand unsichtbar.


----------

